# How to be a victim...by Wiki



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

How to Handle a Dog Attack

It may have happened to you before: you're walking or cycling through the neighborhood when suddenly an unfamiliar dog crosses your path. The dog begins barking, growling; maybe it even charges you. So much for man's best friend. Even small dogs can be threatening if they're worked up, and just about any dog can inflict a painful bite. In the US alone, nearly 5 million people are attacked by dogs per year, and 1,000 people go to emergency rooms per day as a result of a dog attack; many of them are children, and about half of them have been bitten in the face.[1] If a dog attacks you or your child, your response can be the difference between walking away unharmed or being injured by the dog, and perhaps even be the difference between life and death.

1. Look for warning signs. Most dogs are not aggressive but rather just curious or defending what they perceive as their territory. It is important to be able to tell if a dog is just playing or is being truly aggressive. While some breeds have been singled out as being particularly vicious (pit bulls, Rottweilers, Presa Canarios and their mixes[3]) any mid-size and large dog breed can be dangerous (poodles, terriers[4]) so do not ignore warning signs because you think a certain breed is harmless or friendly.
* If the dog approaches you with its head held high or low, it is probably not going to attack. A dog whose head is level means business.
* A loping gait means the dog is playful and checking you out. An even, steady run means business.
2. Remain calm. There's some truth to the adage that dogs and other animals can sense fear. If you panic, you may make the dog feel more confident in his attack, or you may appear threatening to the dog. Neither of these is a good situation.
* Control the situation. Remember that most dogs are in subjugation to humans. A commanding "Down!" or "Go Home!" may stop an attack momentarily, giving you time to back away.
* Don't run. Running away can awaken the dog's instinct to chase and catch animals, and he may pursue you vigorously even if its initial intent was just playful. In addition, you won't be able to outrun a dog if you're on foot. Even if you are on a bicycle you usually will not be able to outrun a dog.
* Hold your position. Dogs have short attention spans. Often after some barking, the dog will lose interest and go away. Do not appear threatening to the dog, and don't open your hands and arms up to a bite by extending them. Keep your fingers curled into fists to avoid getting them bitten. The dog may come quite close, even sniffing you, without actually biting.
3. Curl into a fetal position if there is no way to avoid the physical attack.[5] Use your arms and hands to protect your face and neck, and curl up in a ball. Remain motionless and don't scream. Dogs will almost always lose interest in you if you remain still.[6] Wait until the dog leaves the area before getting up.
* If the dog is biting, the last thing you want to do is struggle or pull away, as this can cause open, torn wounds. If you stay still and protect your ears, face, chest, and throat, the dog will only be able to inflict puncture wounds on areas of your body that have thicker skin.[7]
* If the dog is biting someone else, do not pull the victim away for the very same reason. Try to force your arm in the dog's mouth. Push your arm in forcefully towards the throat to minimize damage to yourself.[8] If you have time, wrap your arm in a shirt or jacket first.
* If the dog attacks your dog, let go of the leash and do not interfere. Learn how to break up a dog fight.
4. Back away slowly and leave the area once the dog loses interest in you. Staying calm and stationary can be a real test of your nerves in this situation, but it's the best thing to do as long as the dog isn't actually biting you.

After an Attack

1. Attend to any wounds. If you do get bitten, be sure to take care of any wounds promptly, as even minor bites can cause infection. See a medical professional promptly if you suffer serious wounds or if you haven't had a tetanus shot in the past 5 years. Also see the warning below about rabies.
* Apply gentle pressure to stop minor bleeding. Use a clean cloth or sterile gauze pad. If bleeding is serious or if it won't stop after several minutes of applying pressure, seek medical attention.
* Wash the wound thoroughly. Use warm water and soap (preferably antibacterial soap) to gently cleanse the wound.
* Dress the wound. Use a sterile band-aid (for very small cuts) or sterile bandages.
* Apply fresh bandages and apply antibiotic ointment at least 1 or 2 times a day.
2. Look closely for signs of infection, including redness, warmth, increasing tenderness, or oozing pus. See a doctor if any of these symptoms arise.
3. Contact the owner and animal control authorities. In order to prevent such incidents in the future, as well as to determine if the animal has rabies, you should notify the local police or animal control department promptly. Many states have laws holding owners responsible for the actions of their dogs.

__________________


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hey thanks for this info, I passed by earlier but didn't have a chance to read it until now. There's an occasional problem with stray dogs in my neighborhood, mostly due to the owners negligence. There was one incident where I just got home from the range, I was at the trunk of my car retrieving my range bag and I heard yelling from down the street. I turned to look and there was a neighbor standing in the street yelling at his (large) dog (which was steadily trotting in my direction) to come back to him. Fortunately the dog was obedient and nothing bad happened.


----------



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

I jog a lot and I always carry some pepper spray with me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

ZMP_CTR said:


> I jog a lot and I always carry some pepper spray with me.


Huh. I carry a KelTec. :mrgreen:


----------



## ZMP_CTR (Jun 6, 2007)

> Huh. I carry a KelTec.


+1 That trumps pepper spray. I am too skinny to job with my XD. :smt023


----------

